# Can I interest you in a repipe?



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I went out to winterize this rental house today. I saw alll this galvy just begging to be put out of it's misery. After I got finished, called the property owners up, gave my best repipe sales pitch...."We'll think about it and let you know". "Could you send us an estimate"?:yes:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I like the two 45's on the relief line, makes for a nice smooth flow


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> I like the two 45's on the relief line, makes for a nice smooth flow


 That relief line is the only decent pipe in the house.


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> I like the two 45's on the relief line, makes for a nice smooth flow


 
that there's what you call a left-overs 90:whistling2:


----------



## dapperdan (Dec 25, 2008)

I like how the T&P just drops to the floor. Hope it doen't pop. And also like no disconnect on electric.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Ya know, there never is a disconnect on any of the heaters around here. The NEC clearly states that they should have one, but none of them do.


----------



## PipeDreamer (Mar 26, 2009)

I like the ball valve handle, it's custom


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

they will probably wait till it leaks and causes damage to fix it


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

That heater would be fun to work on with the cover plates damn near facing the wall. I always wonder what kind of idiots turn the heaters that way, where it is a PITA to get to the parts.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Protech said:


> Ya know, there never is a disconnect on any of the heaters around here. The NEC clearly states that they should have one, but none of them do.


I thought if the main panel was visible from the heater you didn't need a disconnect?


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Airgap said:


> I went out to winterize this rental house today. I saw alll this galvy just begging to be put out of it's misery. After I got finished, called the property owners up, gave my best repipe sales pitch...."We'll think about it and let you know". "Could you send us an estimate"?:yes:
> View attachment 3487


 Is it just me, or are those black iron thread protectors where a galvanized tapered coupling should be?


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Looks like 2 merchant couplings for sure. Amazing how many times you see people using them. They have no idea they are not tapered.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

PipeDreamer said:


> I like the ball valve handle, it's custom


Hehehe.  I've done that a few times to get out of a badly planned bind.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I didn't get the ripipe...."We're putting vinyl siding on, and a new roof" "We'll keep you in mind in the future"


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Airgap said:


> I didn't get the ripipe...."We're putting vinyl siding on, and a new roof" "We'll keep you in mind in the future"


Putting lipstick on a pig!:laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Putting lipstick on a pig!:laughing:


 I'll post a pic of the outside tomorrow. You'll see just how right you are..


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Airgap said:


> I didn't get the ripipe...."We're putting vinyl siding on, and a new roof" "We'll keep you in mind in the future"


Are they gonna put the vinyl siding and roof on themselves? Cuz they sure as hell piped that water heater themselves. 

12" pipe, 
coupling, 
6" pipe, 
coupling.

"Good there all in stock and on the shelf at the hardware store"


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Big house huh? 

That looks like 1/2" hot and cold water pipe.
That is a 3/4" x 1/2" bell reducer at the connection to the WH.


----------

